# FF in the SUN



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

We are in the news today. Its about informative web sites and Mel has her piccie in it too.

Here is the link

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,11040-2007390149,00.html

Mel's bit

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,11040-2007390149_2,00.html

Kimx x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Just read it, don't normally buy the Sun  , a great advertisement for a fantastic website.  Truly the best website on the net i love FF and all the people on it

Shelley x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I just noticed that too!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh cool...brill publicity for the site.  Great pic too Mel!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwww Well Done Mel !!!  Fab pic btw 

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

well done Mel excellent advert for FF
L x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Great article, nice pic, well done again!

Loujx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done Mel and a lovely piccie too  

I can see the membership numbers going up and up!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

just followed the link to The Sun - wonderful! great article and lovely picture. It is nice to see who I am getting replies from - face to a name etc!
I have told so many people about this site, I really think it is wonderful - it has pulled me back up from falling into depression - truly - I mean it. Thank you all! 
helen.x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congrats on a fantastic article... and lovely pic Mel  

Bev xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

wow! you look fab in that piccy mel  

looks like there will be more members joining  woohoo

this site has kept me sane over the last 12 months, i just wish i had found it at the start of my infertility journey. we need more advertising, i tell everyone i meet about the site but im afraid even my gob aint big enough to advertise properly  

loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi!
I tell any of my patients who attend clinic for blood tests for fertility investigations etc about FF, too! I hope they have a look and join, it really has helped me.


----------

